# My DQ in Training Blog



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

If posting links to our outside blogs is not allowed, I'm sorry!!! 

I just started a blog to chronicle my and Zee's journey into dressage. Come check it out! Dressage Queen in Training


----------

